# Asus motherboard stuck on splash screen



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Asus P5W64 Pro Motherboard and well may freind tested his motherboard with my computer and that was fine. i then put my own graphics card back in and pluged everythin back. the computer booted and stuck on the asus splash screen and would not budge. i then re-checked all teh connections and they are good. this did not work. i then reset the jumpers and still the same thing happened. The HDD is spinning and on start up one beep sounds so i know it works.

Help as soon as possible is really appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what do you get in safe mode


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

i can't at all it get to safe mode as it gets stuck the inital screen which has the ASUS Workstation Hit Del to run Bios and F1 to got to post BIOS or summin like that but if i press any of those keys nothing happens even if i re-start it and mash the keys nothing happens and thats it nothing else happens


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

done that still nothing


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

i mean as in nothing new happens


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are the specs
cpu
video
ram
power supply
brand
wattage
try starting with only
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post and see the post screens
check you have the aux power plug plugged into the m/b


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Unplug all the drives including the HDD and reboot. If you get to the point where it can't find an OS then it's one of your drives. Your BIOS is looking for hardware and is finding something but is getting confused over what it is. Typically older CD-ROM drives and cheap DVD-ROM drives can cause a BIOS to become confused. Also sometimes jumper settings on hard drives can cause a BIOS to hang.


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

no i have unpluged everything so it is running on a minimum systems so it had my MOBO, Ram and GPU just running and it still wont get past my Bios splash screen. it gets past the POC test (thats what i think its called) but thats it. my HDD has been taken for testing so i will say if that is the problem.

My specs are: P5W64 Pro mobo

what are the specs
cpu: Intel E6830 @ 3.00GHZ
video: EVGA 8800GTX KO Edition
ram: Cruicial Balistix 2x1GB
power supply: OCZ 600watt Stealth SLI
brand: Case is a SHARK THERMAL TAKE
wattage: 600Watt


----------

